# Researchers take a step toward valleytronics



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Researchers take a step toward valleytronics.



> *Valley-based electronics, also known as valleytronics, is one step closer to reality. Two researchers at the Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) have shown that the valley degree of freedom in graphene can be polarized through scattering off a line defect. Unlike previously proposed valley filters in graphene, which rely on confined structures that have proven hard to achieve experimentally, the present work is based on a naturally occurring line defect that has already been observed.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

